# 16 year old car..



## stick-shift (Jan 22, 2019)

My car was 15 years old (2003 sedan) when I signed up last year (2018)... Is UBER going to deactivate me?

1/21/19


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

stick-shift said:


> My car was 15 years old (2003 sedan) when I signed up last year (2018)... Is UBER going to deactivate me?
> 
> 1/21/19


In theory, yes. Let us know if/when they do? I would think you might have until you upload your new registration.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

They won't deactivate you. They will, however, tell you to get an eligible vehicle to continue driving and put your account on hold.


----------



## stick-shift (Jan 22, 2019)

Ok, thanks for the replies. I will let you know what happens.. if anything.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Depends on your market’s threshold. My town is 2001 or newer. They had to lower it to get us nice and saturated. It was a great success!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If your car is too old to drive pax around, I think you can still qualify to be an Eats driver.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

When they wanted to flood my market they let me add my 1979 AMC Pacer so you should be golden.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Seamus said:


> my 1979 AMC Pacer


Oh man! Come on, show us the pictures.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I think Uber will ultimately allow for 20 year old cars just to keep people on the road. I am amazed by what they allow fly. No disrespect to your car - if it's clean and well kept I am totally on board with it. My '06 Jetta looked brand new even though I had 250,000+ on it. But some cars I take as a PAX are just rolling garbage cans.


----------



## stick-shift (Jan 22, 2019)

BikingBob said:


> I think Uber will ultimately allow for 20 year old cars just to keep people on the road. I am amazed by what they allow fly. No disrespect to your car - if it's clean and well kept I am totally on board with it. My '06 Jetta looked brand new even though I had 250,000+ on it. But some cars I take as a PAX are just rolling garbage cans.


Thanx BikingBob. I hope you are right re 20 year old cars still qualifying with UBER. My 2003 Civic Hybrid is in great shape, kept clean as possible, very good gas mileage..I've had no complaints (I've also seen some real junk cars picking up PAX as well..Go figure).
I think also the earlier reply to my question from SuzeCB is probably correct, i.e., my registration gets renewed 8/19, so when I send UBER the copy I guess I will learn what they want me to do?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

It depends on the market, my buddies car was aged out once it hit 15 years old. The age is an arbitrary number, if it passes inspection it should be allowed, lots of cars 50 years old are better than some 5 year old vehicles.


----------



## stick-shift (Jan 22, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> It depends on the market, my buddies car was aged out once it hit 15 years old. The age is an arbitrary number, if it passes inspection it should be allowed, lots of cars 50 years old are better than some 5 year old vehicles.


Wisconsin does not require car inspections to renew a registration (Florida is the same).


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

stick-shift said:


> Wisconsin does not require car inspections to renew a registration (Florida is the same).


I was referring to the uber inspection.


----------



## stick-shift (Jan 22, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> I was referring to the uber inspection.


When I signed up last August they (UBER) only asked for a jpg. of the car. Nothing further was ever requested from me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> I think Uber will ultimately allow for 20 year old cars just to keep people on the road.


Uber doesn't get to decide. Each state decides how to regulate.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> If your car is too old to drive pax around, I think you can still qualify to be an Eats driver.


<< and make what I made.


----------



## stick-shift (Jan 22, 2019)

MystroDriver 
A new useful app for switching between Lyft and Uber


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh man! Come on, show us the pictures.


Seamus using Foot-Fob to prepare for ubering


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> It depends on the market, my buddies car was aged out once it hit 15 years old. The age is an arbitrary number, if it passes inspection it should be allowed, lots of cars 50 years old are better than some 5 year old vehicles.


Most States codify the age of the vehicles.

*Section 2606. Personal Vehicle Requirements.*
 Section 2606(a) sets forth the requirements for a vehicle used in TNC service. T*he requirements for eligible vehicles for TNC service listed under section 2606 include in part: any light duty vehicle; no older than 10 model years or 12 model years if an alternative fuel vehicle; and no more than 350,000 cumulative miles. 66 Pa.C.S. § 2606(a).*

Not sure how they allow 15 year+ vehicles on the road.. there is no waiver that I could find.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Not sure how they allow 15 year+ vehicles on the road.. there is no waiver that I could find.


Depends on the state.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Depends on the state.


What part of 'Most States' is confusing you?

MOST STATES limit it to 10 years. Really. Look it up.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

It’s all about greasing the politicians palm, Uber knows who’s palm needs moisturizer.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> What part of 'Most States' is confusing you?
> 
> MOST STATES limit it to 10 years. Really. Look it up.


"Most states" is an admission that it does vary from one state to another.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

You're just gonna beat your head against that wall, aren't you?

I made sure to qualify me reply with 'most states' because it *can* vary, but unless you look up your state (I really don't care) then you'll never know.

In the 5 states surround me the legal limit is 10 years for TNC vehicles. Yet my market in PA varies. In Wilkes-Barre its 15 years, in Reading it's 10 years. Uber does geofence the markets and I found the exact dividing line some areas. Lyft doesn't care. I drove in Philly with Lyft but Uber would not let me go online with my car.

Just another way to show that the rules are not really the rules.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> In theory, yes. Let us know if/when they do? I would think you might have until you upload your new registration.


I would guess, when the Vehicle Inspection expires, you take the car in for re-inspection and they tell you, YOUR CAR IS EXPIRED !
you only need the registration at the time of inspection, right? dashboard does not have Registration expire dates


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

PTB said:


> I would guess, when the Vehicle Inspection expires, you take the car in for re-inspection and they tell you, YOUR CAR IS EXPIRED !
> you only need the registration at the time of inspection, right? dashboard does not have Registration expire dates


Don't you have to renew your registration every year? I thought that happened all over the US. In NJ we have to renew registration every year and get inspected every 2.

Anyways, when the registration gets renewed, you'll have to upload the new document. That's when they'll actually look at the dates again and lock you out until you get another, qualified vehicle to upload docs for.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm in the same boat, wondering when the ax will fall.
From another rideshare page a couple of years ago it was February 24th.
Gonna be a sad day, I like driving but the low rates can't justify spending money to upgrade.


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

In Wisconsin there is no max age or mileage. In Minnesota, its 150k miles or less or 10 years old or newer. A 25 year old car is legal in Minnesota as long as it has less than 15pk miles, and any car is legal in Wisconsin


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

p38fln said:


> any car is legal in Wisconsin


*Any* car?  So, You could Uber on in a 1987 K car?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

V-8 ?


Christinebitg said:


> Oh man! Come on, show us the pictures.


Funny how that k car looks roomy & luxurious today . . .


TomTheAnt said:


> *Any* car?  So, You could Uber on in a 1987 K car?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

A few years ago, I got ticketed for having an expired inspection sticker. I'd bought the car a few months before (used, but from from a new car dealer) and didn't realize there were only a few months to go on the inspection.

I ran out and got it inspected right away and had that stuff with me when I went to court. The ticket got dismissed, which actually surprised me.


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> *Any* car?  So, You could Uber on in a 1987 K car?


Legally, yes, but Uber and Lyft won't allow anything older than 15 years on the platform as a matter of company policy (and have you ever tried to get commercial insurance on a 20 year old car? Next to impossible, which is probably the real reason for the 15 year limit)

You could always make your own TNC, register it with Wisconsin and drive your 1987 K car lol


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Don't you have to renew your registration every year? I thought that happened all over the US. In NJ we have to renew registration every year and get inspected every 2.
> 
> Anyways, when the registration gets renewed, you'll have to upload the new document. That's when they'll actually look at the dates again and lock you out until you get another, qualified vehicle to upload docs for.


NYS has reg every 2 years, Insp every 1 yr,jmo


----------



## Marina K (Feb 9, 2019)

1974toyota said:


> NYS has reg every 2 years, Insp every 1 yr,jmo


Where did you get this information? As far as I know, registration is also annually in New York. Not?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Marina K said:


> Where did you get this information? As far as I know, registration is also annually in New York. Not?


As he said, when you register a car in NYS, it is for two years.

Of course, that means you only have to go in to the DMV half as often, but it also means that if you sell it after the first year, you don't get a refund of the second year which you will no longer be using.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> They won't deactivate you. They will, however, tell you to get an eligible vehicle to continue driving and put your account on hold.


Probably, but in the wrong order. Uber will put your account on hold (without notice) then tell you to get an eligible vehicle.
My 1972 Toyota Carina is an awesome unit. Don't know why Toyota ever decided to replace that model with their line of luxury Corollas


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh man! Come on, show us the pictures.


My brother has a 1960 nash metro he should give it a try


----------



## GL1800SK (Feb 8, 2019)

In Florida the requirement is 15 years old or newer, 4-doors, and 5 seat belts. No former cabs, or govt cars. No major body damage, rebulit, or salvage titled vehicles.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

GL1800SK said:


> In Florida the requirement is 15 years old or newer, 4-doors, and 5 seat belts. No former cabs, or govt cars. No major body damage, rebulit, or salvage titled vehicles.





GL1800SK said:


> In Florida the requirement is 15 years old or newer, 4-doors, and 5 seat belts. No former cabs, or govt cars. No major body damage, rebulit, or salvage titled vehicles.


whats your definition of MAJOR body damage? asking for a friend


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a 2003 Toyota Avalon. Got an email the other day. All is not lost....I can still do Eats.....NOT!!


----------



## GL1800SK (Feb 8, 2019)

1974toyota said:


> whats your definition of MAJOR body damage? asking for a friend


no idea... not my rules


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

SamuelB said:


> I have a 2003 Toyota Avalon. Got an email the other day. All is not lost....I can still do Eats.....NOT!!


That sucks man! My condolences.


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

No worries....I'm back in business


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

stick-shift said:


> My car was 15 years old (2003 sedan) when I signed up last year (2018)... Is UBER going to deactivate me?
> 
> 1/21/19


Uber let me keep driving my 2003 until mid-day Friday. I was not deactivated, the app just says "add or select a vehicle eligible in this city" if I try to log on.


----------



## Eagleone (Mar 5, 2019)

Same here, I get the "add or select a vehicle eligible in this city" if I try to log on. My car was 16 years old ( 2003 sedan) when I signed up on Feb 1, 2019. I went to one Uber hub to get my vehicle inspected, but was told it didn't qualify (has to be 15 years or newer). Ironically, I then went to a different Uber hub, closer to my house, and I passed the vehicle inspection. I uploaded all documents to Uber and was approve to drive within a few days.

Drove for month, but on friday march 1, 2019. I am uable to log-on. 

Can I re add my same vehicle but say its a 2004 sedan, and go get my vehicle re-inspected. Either at the uber hub or a mechanic and tell them its a 2004. Will uber still find out? 

Thoughts?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

stick-shift said:


> My car was 15 years old (2003 sedan) when I signed up last year (2018)... Is UBER going to deactivate me?
> 
> 1/21/19


If I were you, I would buy the most expensive brand new car you can, or cannot afford, and use it to Uber on. Don't forget to fill to the brim with water, candy and chargers. Your guaranteed to make BANK! After all, its' what our riders deserve!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Finding an adequate vehicle that is a 2004-2006 for small money shouldn’t be difficult. 

My buddy bought a 2005 Pontiac sedan for $1,400 and has been driving it for nearly a year on both platforms. That was a great find, but target $3,000 and you will be ok.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

15-years old or newer in Madison.

https://www.uber.com/drive/madison/vehicle-requirements/


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Eagleone said:


> Can I re add my same vehicle but say its a 2004 sedan, and go get my vehicle re-inspected. Either at the uber hub or a mechanic and tell them its a 2004. Will uber still find out?
> 
> Thoughts?


Tempting but after you have an accident things could get really expensive once uber's insurance washes their hands of it and the lawyers get involved.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

whiskeyboat said:


> Tempting but after you have an accident things could get really expensive once uber's insurance washes their hands of it and the lawyers get involved.


This. And unless he changes the model year in his own insurance, that will still say 2003.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)




----------

